
Are Tote Bags Really Good for the Environment? - in_cahoots
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/09/to-tote-or-note-to-tote/498557/?single_page=true
======
r00fus
The article seems to completely ignore polluting effects of non biodegradable
plastic bags in favor of carbon output and cherry picked numbers at that. And
it then conflates other complaints about fashion designers.

Fact is the reusable plastic satchels hold more than paper and are useful for
many other things as well.

It's basically diatribe that is printed to fit, not fit to print.

